
VoiceRally: Live Twitter Stream of the Wisconsin Union Protests - devin
http://voicerally.com
======
shawnbaden
Live updates every second make displaying each individual tweet almost
useless. It's damn near impossible to read as it constantly updates and moves
the tweet of focus.

Either 1) follow Twitter's example and display a link at the top (including
count) to load new tweets or 2) pick some other visualization mechanism to
capture the deluge of data.

~~~
listrophy
It's actually using WebSockets, so the tweets are being pushed, not polled.
The pause button isn't the best interface, but the idea is to show the
ridiculous number of tweets coming out of Madison.

------
jacoblyles
Rather than saying something nasty about how public sector union benefits are
bankrupting so many states and unions across this country, I'm just going to
flag this and hope that the discussion moves to more appropriate venues.

~~~
chairface
Rather than replying that Wisconsin had a projected budget surplus until
Governor Walker spent ~$140 million in January, I'll just point out that
backhanded comments like this one are kind of annoying, and hope that you
remember for next time.

------
devin
This app is certainly not the first of its kind, but it's interesting to see a
more localized example of social media uniting people in protest. When the
protests in Iran were happening I don't think I was convinced of Twitter's
effect on fueling social movements. When they happened in Egypt I began to
come around. When it started happening outside of my window it became
difficult to ignore.

There's no question in my mind that one of the driving forces behind this
protest is social media, and in particular, Twitter.

Interesting times.

------
m5rk
Nice way to showcase technology.

